# August Atlanta Herf



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Where: Blue Havana II Cigars, Alpharetta, GA (Directions)
When: Saturday August 18th 6pm-Midnight*

Mark your calendars now... you won't want to miss this one!
Expect an RTDA Recap (and maybe a sample stick or 2) as well as the usual cameraderie and fun. With all the Atlanta area BOTLs here, this should just get bigger and better!

Future Atlanta Herfs:

September 22 (Rocky Patel event is Sept 14)
October 20 (Drew Estate event is Oct 19)
November 17 (JC Newman event is Nov 16)
December 15 (no event yet scheduled)​
_The Atlanta herf is hosted at my B&M. Although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer._

Hope to see ya'll here!

Jim


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Live Box Pass!!!*

We will be doing a live box pass at the August Atlanta-area herf. Expect to see a really great line-up and maybe a surprise or two! Hope to see you here!

Jim


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

in like Flynn!!!!:tu


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Had fun last weekend, so I will plan on this one as well!!!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd like to start a mailing list (PM and email) for the herfs.
If you'd like to be added to the list, please PM me with your email addy.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Had fun last weekend, so I will plan on this one as well!!!


Mike, you're going to have to hold up the SC torch. Spooble and I will be at the Shack Herf.

Ya'll have fun!

Jim, save some RTDA goodies for me!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Mike, you're going to have to hold up the SC torch. Spooble and I will be at the Shack Herf.
> 
> Ya'll have fun!
> 
> Jim, save some RTDA goodies for me!


The goodies will be in the box pass. You're gonna miss a great one!

Jim


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

I know of at least one sleeper/bomb I'll be adding.


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm planning on coming. Should be a nice start to my fall semester.

Edit: Sweet the Nov. herf is my B-Day. That'll be a good way to spend it.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS!  get your box pass gars lined up :ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm coming to this almost definitely, and bringing a BOTL or two as well.

Can someone enlighten me on the 'box pass' thing? I know I need to read up the sticky threads but maybe I can get the cliff notes before the Herf.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

krisko said:


> I'm coming to this almost definitely, and bringing a BOTL or two as well.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on the 'box pass' thing? I know I need to read up the sticky threads but maybe I can get the cliff notes before the Herf.


Basically, my plan is to have an assortment of cigars ready for a "pass".
Everyone who is here and wants to participate will draw a number.
Then we proceed with the pass in order.
The box will go to #1, who can trade sticks from his own stash with sticks from the box:-Value for Value (you can't trade your Thompson DR for an Opus!)
-There may be a limit on the number of sticks allowed in the trade
-We may go around the room twice!​


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Count me in for this one Jim.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> Basically, my plan is to have an assortment of cigars ready for a "pass".
> Everyone who is here and wants to participate will draw a number.
> Then we proceed with the pass in order.
> The box will go to #1, who can trade sticks from his own stash with sticks from the box:-Value for Value (you can't trade your Thompson DR for an Opus!)
> ...


Sounds fun, I'm in.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*One week to go!!!*

Hope to see ya'll here next Saturday.... should be a good crowd and lots of fun!

*Where: Blue Havana II Cigars, Alpharetta, GA (Directions)
When: Saturday August 18th 6pm-Midnight*

Mark your calendars now... you won't want to miss this one!
Expect an RTDA Recap (and maybe a sample stick or 2) as well as the usual cameraderie and fun. With all the Atlanta area BOTLs here, this should just get bigger and better!

Future Atlanta Herfs:

September 22 (Rocky Patel event is Sept 14)
October 20 (Drew Estate event is Oct 19)
November 17 (JC Newman event is Nov 16)
December 15 (no event yet scheduled)​
_The Atlanta herf is hosted at my B&M. Although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer._

Hope to see ya'll here!

Jim


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Is there an average value of cigar that I should bring for the Pass? I've got 'em all...2 Buck smokes right up to $11 cigars.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

krisko said:


> Is there an average value of cigar that I should bring for the Pass? I've got 'em all...2 Buck smokes right up to $11 cigars.


Typically, there will be a wide range of cigars, but likely in the $5 and up range.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Only 4 more days!
The pass linup is posted here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99269

Hope to see a big crowd!

Jim


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hmmmm....

I *might* be able to make it over for this. we'll see how much work I can get done the rest of the week.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

I'm in!...may not be able to make it at quite by 6:00, but will be there in time to register for the pass :ss :tu


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I had a great time last month. Your shop if fantastic with one of the best Humidors I have ever been in!!! I love the selection. You have a great eye for what is hot in the industry and it shows.

But I have a conflict for tomorrow and will not be able to make it. I am sorry I am going to miss the Pass. But I should be around for the September Herf!!!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't make this herf...family issue came up. Sorry guys.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Only 24 hours to go! We have some brothers visiting from Denver and NYC! Should be a great herf!

Jim

ps: My domain have been moved... here's the link for Directions: http://www.bluehavana2.com/directions.html


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm heading your way a little early Jim. Looking forward to it. 
Bob


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Talked my girlfriend into letting me come down there for a couple hours. See you in a bit.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

likewise :tu:tu:tu


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Herf Pics!*

Here are some pics from the herf:

http://www.bluehavana2.com/aug07herf/


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics. I had a great time and can't wait for the next one.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

R877 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. I had a great time and can't wait for the next one.


:tpd:


----------

